# Looking for Subs Saginaw, MI



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking for subs in Saginaw, MI 
Let me know what you got, trucks must be newer and in good shape.
Also you will be required to place a company door magnet or window decals on your truck.
Thanks
Zach Smith
989-213-3688


----------



## dux5977 (May 1, 2008)

Looking for extra $ ...plowing for MDOT for 25yrs. I-675, I-75 and the M routes. I'm working nights 6pm til 230am unless there's snow then til 6am. Just curious how much you pay and if my hours would work ...I would need sleep but i dont require much  I dont have sander or chem tanks ...I might think about purchasing chem dispenser, if needed. 

My son is just out of the service maybe if i asked he'll help with some of the work.

'04 Chevy 4x4 Duromax 8.2' Boss V 
'94 Chevy 4x4 6.5L 7.5' Meyer


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

dux5977;1120251 said:


> Looking for extra $ ...plowing for MDOT for 25yrs. I-675, I-75 and the M routes. I'm working nights 6pm til 230am unless there's snow then til 6am. Just curious how much you pay and if my hours would work ...I would need sleep but i dont require much  I dont have sander or chem tanks ...I might think about purchasing chem dispenser, if needed.
> 
> My son is just out of the service maybe if i asked he'll help with some of the work.
> 
> ...


Call me at 989-213-3688 and we can talk.
Thanks
Zach Smith


----------



## dux5977 (May 1, 2008)

*Wow sry ...*

wasnt expecting an answer in such a short time ....I'll call tomorrow ...see if your still needing help.


----------

